# [Video] Weston's Multi-Slotting Video



## ChrisBird (Jun 13, 2010)

I now love him. I convinced him to make it. He made it. It was exactly what I needed. He is awesome.






Really helped me, maybe it can help you too =D

~Chris


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2010)

Meh, not really multi slotting.

It's just being careful!


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting... I should look more into this. Ugly f2l cases ruin my day.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 13, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> Interesting... I should look more into this. Ugly f2l cases ruin my day.



+1


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 13, 2010)

At 3:56 I would just insert the BO pair first.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 13, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> At 3:56 I would just insert the BO pair first.



2 cube rotations, sweet.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > At 3:56 I would just insert the BO pair first.
> ...



Amos got 11.xy at UK nats with about 5 cube rotations in f2l, sweet.

EDIT - also why not BU'B'R'FRF' (z rotations are pretty natural)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 13, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...



Getting a fast time with cube rotations does not mean that cube rotations are a good thing.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > At 3:56 I would just insert the BO pair first.
> ...



Both ways are fine I think:

(U R U2' R' U' y) (R U R')

y (R U' R' U) (F U' F')

EDIT:

Or how about: y (R U') ((R' + l') U' L U M)? (just another alternative...)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



_But they are not necesarily a bad thing_. This was the first example I thought of to prove this point.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Heh  I would've done BO pair first as well, partly because I prefer R U' R' insertions than R U R' cos it's easier to do edge control


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 13, 2010)

this wasn't really multislotting but it may be something that some should pay attention to.

god job Weston!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> this wasn't really multislotting but i may be something that some should pay attention to.
> 
> god job Weston!



I fond this Multislotting page, that I'm sure a lot of you are familiar with. It's beyond me at the moment, but hey, more to share.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

For those of you who are saying this isn't multislotting, Sebastien Felix, who has an excellent yet largely unknown website, has this definition of multi-slotting on his website.

"What is multislotting?...Basically multislotting is just a state of mind, where you don't dumbly solve the F2L pairs but try to do the smartest solve you can. It is based on the fact that there are many different ways to insert a prepared pair, and every of these different ways affect pieces differently. Working on multislotting will allow you to influence your next pair when pairing one. Sometimes cases are so fair that you can prepare your next pair while inserting one. And happily those cases happen very often when you work for it."

In that sense, what Weston does really is "multislotting".

I got yo' back, Westyy <3 lol.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> For those of you who are saying this isn't multislotting, Sebastien Felix, who has an excellent yet largely unknown website, has this definition of multi-slotting on his website.
> 
> "What is multislotting?...Basically multislotting is just a state of mind, where you don't dumbly solve the F2L pairs but try to do the smartest solve you can. It is based on the fact that there are many different ways to insert a prepared pair, and every of these different ways affect pieces differently. Working on multislotting will allow you to influence your next pair when pairing one. Sometimes cases are so fair that you can prepare your next pair while inserting one. And happily those cases happen very often when you work for it."
> 
> In that sense, what Weston does really is "multislotting".



To this end, What he said. 

EDIT - *Cross : No particular technique, cross on L or D, trying to locate the 1st pair before ending the cross.


*F2L: Try to simplifie or solve the 2nd pair while solving the first (Multislotting),try to simplify or solve the 4th pair while solving the 3rd, if not work with the 4th pair to simplifiy or skip the OLL step(ZBF2L and F2LL). Slow down the speed when finishing the F2L to anticipate the OLL.


----------



## Weston (Jun 13, 2010)

Lolthread


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 13, 2010)

Lolweston


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

You don't need a single cube rotation at 3:56 if you insert the BO pair first. And no, you dont need to use F, B, or D to do so, and its only 1o moves long to insert both pairs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2010)

y (R U') ((R' + l') U' L U M)? (just another alternative...)

I got an 8 mover (well 7 really...)


----------



## Thompson (Jun 14, 2010)

whats BO? sorry i dont know lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

Blue Orange


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2010)

Joker said:


> You don't need a single cube rotation at 3:56 if you insert the BO pair first. And no, you dont need to use F, B, or D to do so, and its only 1o moves long to insert both pairs.



go on...


----------



## teller (Jun 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...




f R' f' (U R U' R')


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Or (U' x') (U' R U R U' R' U l')


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone please keep the discussion on track.


----------

